# Young Hunter Success



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I took a young hunter out Saturday Morning for his first turkey hunt. I had a blast watching him hunt and trying to get a bird to come in for him. We had several close encounters, but they managed to stay out of range. Needless to say when one did get close enough he sealed the deal. The bird was 18 pounds and had two little beards. Its a safe bet to say we have another life long turkey hunter now.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Great job! I am sure he will be hooked. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Is the young hunter on the left or the right?? lol


----------

